# Buzzing & warm afci



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

administr8tor said:


> Anybody come across this yet? (murray 20 amp). I ordered a new one to replace it :thumbsup:


Never. Afci's are a perfect technology.

Sent from my iPhone using the ElectricianTalk Forum app


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Never. Afci's are a perfect technology.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using the ElectricianTalk Forum app



:lol::lol:


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

have had many combos buzz... but very lightly,can barely hear it. after putting an amprobe several of them,then cross checking with standard breaker,(non afci). I have come to the conclusion that it was the internals of the breaker. I use only siemens but have had QO and HL breakers do the same. seems to be more prevelant on the breakers with the LED indicator lights though


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Normal for them to get warm. They have internal electronics that includes a power supply that monitor the circuit's condition. Some folks recommend keeping some space between `em in a panel to minimize the cumulative heat buildup from this aspect of them.

Buzzing would probably be similar to a ballast --- some buzz louder than others. Abnormally loud ones may have to be replaced.


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

never heard of spacing them.. but it makes sense. thanks for the headsup


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

kbsparky said:


> Normal for them to get warm. They have internal electronics that includes a power supply that monitor the circuit's condition. Some folks recommend keeping some space between `em in a panel to minimize the cumulative heat buildup from this aspect of them.
> 
> Buzzing would probably be similar to a ballast --- some buzz louder than others. Abnormally loud ones may have to be replaced.



It's in the back of a closet where nobody would hear it and works fine, but it's in a $28 million dollar house, so I'll replace it anyway:thumbup::whistling2:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

kbsparky said:


> Normal for them to get warm. They have internal electronics that includes a power supply that monitor the circuit's condition. Some folks recommend keeping some space between `em in a panel to minimize the cumulative heat buildup from this aspect of them.
> 
> Buzzing would probably be similar to a ballast --- some buzz louder than others. Abnormally loud ones may have to be replaced.



How are you going to keep space between them if you have a full panel.:blink:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> How are you going to keep space between them if you have a full panel.:blink:


People recommend putting a "regular" breaker between AFCI's. Less and less non-AFCI breakers in resi panels to do that with. Takes a smidge more planning.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> People recommend putting a "regular" breaker between AFCI's. Less and less non-AFCI breakers in resi panels to do that with. Takes a smidge more planning.


They will have to redisign the panels or install two panels side by side.

Or Install those little computer fans in the panels to keep them cool..:laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> They will have to redisign the panels or install two panels side by side.
> 
> Or Install those little computer fans in the panels to keep them cool..:laughing:


I don't think it's expressly required, but many people report better results when they don't stack AFCI's on top of each other.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I don't think it's expressly required, but many people report better results when they don't stack AFCI's on top of each other.


 Hopfully they are working on fixing the problem..


----------

